

LinkedIn claims $3B valuation in IPO pricing - arnorhs
http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/09/linkedin-3b-valuation-ipo/

======
arnorhs
I don't have a clue about Linkedin's business model or if it would be good
investment. I don't like the site itself so much - it suffers from a bad case
of feature creep.

However this IPO will probably be a pretty big indicator of whether or not the
big social media websites will be popular investments.

